# Am dat-o în bară.



## Bântuit

Bună,


======Contextul=====
-Ştii, întotdeauna m-am gândit că voi creşte şi că voi avea o carieră minunată, şi eu voi întâlni un individ minunat,şi că voi avea o viaţă minunată şi...
-Ce s-a întâmplat cu asta?
-Am dat-o în bară.
==================
Asta expresie e din subtitrare. 
Eu mă gândesc că înseamnă _I blew it,I screwed it up_ în engleză,am dreptate?


----------



## farscape

Da, ai dreptate  (hit the goalpost)

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc pentru ajutor.


----------



## Robyyz

sau mai poţi spune aşa: "I've failed"


----------

